
British Airways cancels all flights from Gatwick and Heathrow due to IT failure - tosh
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/27/british-airways-system-problem-delays-heathrow?CMP=fb_gu
======
ColinWright
Discussion - 220 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14429858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14429858)

